# Chicago Union - How do i join?!



## rowebenj (Oct 8, 2010)

I need some help, I got trough 4 years of school in michigan, and decided to move to chicago before I took my test in michigan. I need to know what is the best way to get a job in chicago, and how I go about joining the union. Thanks


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Take the test in Chicago.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldnt. I thought it was a joke, but they are telling people on the books to find a new career...

I just got in, and i have been off 2 of the 5 months that ive been in the union. And im a first year


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I wouldnt. I thought it was a joke, but they are telling people on the books to find a new career...
> 
> I just got in, and i have been off 2 of the 5 months that ive been in the union. And im a first year


If a union guy can't find work in CHICAGO, there is no help.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If a union guy can't find work in CHICAGO, there is no help.


I am not in chicago, but an outside suburb. But I have heard its the same. I am sure that some one from 134 will chime in.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I am not in chicago, but an outside suburb. But I have heard its the same. I am sure that some one from 134 will chime in.


I myself have been lucky, but many have not been so fortunate. Employment is slow in Chi-town. I've been told the journeymen books are over a year wait at the bottom of the list. You could try Local 150 in Lake county or 701 in DuPage.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

goose134 said:


> I myself have been lucky, but many have not been so fortunate. Employment is slow in Chi-town. I've been told the journeymen books are over a year wait at the bottom of the list. You could try Local 150 in Lake county or 701 in DuPage.


150 is the same way. the only ones working a lot are the c cards, and right now we are again slow. i would try mchenry county 117. they called me for the apprenticeship, but i had already joined 150.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken I think the apprenticeship is closed for now in 134 due to all the guys on the books. Over 2000 JW's on the books looking at well over a year to get a call. This is why they are going to start the helper classification, since the contractors can no longer get any 1st year apprentices. The "helpers" will be paid $16.60/hr and will be limited in what they are allowed to be used for supposedly.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Local 150 like someone said before is pretty slow. Guys are slowly going out to work but rarely will they see over 3 months of work before they get laid off again. 

Local134gt- are you referring to the CW/CE classification? I haven't heard of any helpers since a few years ago when they had "summer help". CW/CE's work at a reduced scale and can stay there for as long as they like. SO far I haven't seen any on a job but the International forced it down our throats this past contract. They are reduced to 2000 sq. ft. buildings in our area but I know they can do just about anything in other locals.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

running dummy said:


> Local 150 like someone said before is pretty slow. Guys are slowly going out to work but rarely will they see over 3 months of work before they get laid off again.
> 
> Local134gt- are you referring to the CW/CE classification? I haven't heard of any helpers since a few years ago when they had "summer help". CW/CE's work at a reduced scale and can stay there for as long as they like. SO far I haven't seen any on a job but the International forced it down our throats this past contract. They are reduced to 2000 sq. ft. buildings in our area but I know they can do just about anything in other locals.


CW/CE.... What does that stand for? What I am talking about is what the international is forcing 134 to do but haven't seen any helpers on the job yet. Iv'e been lucky to have been with the same company that took me outta the school as a 1st year 10 years ago. Since then Iv'e only sat home 2 months total over the 10 years! But many others have not been so lucky!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

local134gt said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think the apprenticeship is closed for now in 134 due to all the guys on the books. Over 2000 JW's on the books looking at well over a year to get a call. This is why they are going to start the helper classification, since the contractors can no longer get any 1st year apprentices. The "helpers" will be paid $16.60/hr and will be limited in what they are allowed to be used for supposedly.


Wow. A licensed journeyman would be lucky to make that kind of money in this area. $16.00 an hour with all the ass you can kiss might get you a job here.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

CW/CE Stands for Construction Worker/Construction electrician and the international forced it on every local because apparently it worked well in Florida... where the market share was under 10%


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

running dummy said:


> CW/CE Stands for Construction Worker/Construction electrician and the international forced it on every local because apparently it worked well in Florida... where the market share was under 10%


If it's regulated properly it could work well. I'm sure some of the guys sittin on the books for 2 years who lost their unemployment/insurance wouldn't like it but would be smart to take those positions until their number comes up.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

wow, 2000 on the books. I thought there was a tread in the gerneral discussion post that someone said there was good work in Chigago. Maybe I'm wrong, has happened before.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

wishmaster68 said:


> wow, 2000 on the books. I thought there was a tread in the gerneral discussion post that someone said there was good work in Chigago. Maybe I'm wrong, has happened before.


2294 as of 12/3/10 to be exact  and there are 8 calls out for Monday. Go to this site and click on A referral to see the current job postings. http://www.local134chicago.com/
When times are good there are usually 500 guys riding the books. It's going to talk a long time before we get to that point again.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

LONG LIVE THE BROTHERHOOD, but find a new career.

INTERNATIONAL BROTHERHOOD OF unEMPLOYED WORKERS.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

jza said:


> LONG LIVE THE BROTHERHOOD, but find a new career.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL BROTHERHOOD OF unEMPLOYED WORKERS.


its chicago and surrounding too. 

once i find a new job that i want, im leaving the union... 6 months of unemployment since may is absolute bull****. and im a first year


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

jza said:


> LONG LIVE THE BROTHERHOOD, but find a new career.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL BROTHERHOOD OF unEMPLOYED WORKERS.


Do you have to be a douche in every post? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> its chicago and surrounding too.
> 
> once i find a new job that i want, im leaving the union... 6 months of unemployment since may is absolute bull****. and im a first year


You don't think it will ever get better? This isn't something you can walk back into easily...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

local134gt said:


> Do you have to be a douche in every post? WTF is wrong with you?


BROTHERHOOD!!! WE STAND TOGETHER AS ONE UNEMPLOYED BODY OF ELECTRICIANS.

**** those merit shops!!! BROTHERHOOD FOR LIFE!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

running dummy said:


> You don't think it will ever get better? This isn't something you can walk back into easily...


its not that. Its that I can not pay my bills. I had/have a lot saved up, but that is running out. On my current unemployment i would have to sell all of my cars, my stocks, cash out my investments... just to survive. I will not loose all that i have worked so hard for already. 


And having no health insurance is not a good thing when you have issues.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> its not that. Its that I can not pay my bills. I had/have a lot saved up, but that is running out. On my current unemployment i would have to sell all of my cars, my stocks, cash out my investments... just to survive. I will not loose all that i have worked so hard for already.
> 
> 
> And having no health insurance is not a good thing when you have issues.



I think unemployment for apprentices is not much better than for JW's in Chicago. They never make calls anymore for A card apprentices. They say it could be a year wait. Do you know how long the list is right now for apprentices?

As far as not having enough money, we got it made. For those that don't know, in Chicago we have a sub fund where we get 300 extra a week. So thats 700 for me with UI and they take out less of our checks. So it averages out to about 40k a year.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> I think unemployment for apprentices is not much better than for JW's in Chicago. They never make calls anymore for A card apprentices. They say it could be a year wait. Do you know how long the list is right now for apprentices?
> 
> As far as not having enough money, we got it made. For those that don't know, in Chicago we have a sub fund where we get 300 extra a week. So thats 700 for me with UI and they take out less of our checks. So it averages out to about 40k a year.


ill check today when i go in. but im the only c card apprentice out, and i think maybe 10 a card apprentices.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> ill check today when i go in. but im the only c card apprentice out, and i think maybe 10 a card apprentices.



10 A cards!?!?! No way. There are 22 numbers ahead of me right now and I got laid off in April. SO there has to be lots more behind me. I'm in local 134


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is crazy! I'm Local 3 and we NEVER have unemployed apprentices...btw, there is over a year wait for an A-job. 6 months for an A journeyman in the J division (street lighting)


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> 10 A cards!?!?! No way. There are 22 numbers ahead of me right now and I got laid off in April. SO there has to be lots more behind me. I'm in local 134


im talking about apprentices


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe unemployment benefits are 475 if you dont have any dependents and up to 525 with dependents. In lake county of course, this also depends on how well you did the last couple of quarters.

I'm not saying you should wait until all of your valuables have to be sold, but don't take this decision lightly. Trust me, i've been in your shoes before...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

running dummy said:


> I believe unemployment benefits are 475 if you dont have any dependents and up to 525 with dependents. In lake county of course, this also depends on how well you did the last couple of quarters.
> 
> I'm not saying you should wait until all of your valuables have to be sold, but don't take this decision lightly. Trust me, i've been in your shoes before...


I dont even make that every 2 weeks....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I dont even make that every 2 weeks....


 Yes but at least your working for your money:thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes but at least your working for your money:thumbup:


thats the thing, im not. I have under 600hrs for about 8 months.


----------

